# Dispensary in VT? WHAT A JOKE!



## berja8 (Mar 23, 2012)

Well here's the latest news regarding dispensaries in Vermont and when they will open......looks like maybe one may open in July 2012, do not know which town or county will allow a dispensary there but the new laws have been written for them, more money of course is needed in order to "apply" to open one. It will be by appointment only, no advertising can be done whatsoever so don't go looking for coupons or anything like that....they are allowed to start planting 2 weeks before the dispensary opens and can plant 8 plants. What decent medicine you're going to receive from a plant that's not even mature is a mute point here. They will be allowed to have 3 different kinds of medicine but can carry no tinctures, no hash, no edibles..nothing remotely like that. We will not have dispensaries like Colarado and California unfortunately...the nice ones that look like you're going to the bank--no way, no how here in Vermont. And if you're a registered patient you choose to either grow yourself or go to the dispensary because you're not being given the choice of one or the other. So if you grow at home or have a caregiver and you're thinking of going to the dispensary? Forget it, you won't be allowed in because they already have you as having a caregiver or growing yourself. The prices will be the same as black market because they don't want you turning around and selling your medicine so the cost will be $380.00 to $400.00 per ounce. How this is saving people is beyond me......


----------

